# Nitecore i4 New getting hot



## CntrlAltDel (17/1/18)

So I've been charging my Sony VTC5 in my Nitecore i4 New charger for a couple of weeks and since I got it I noticed that the charger would get abnormally hot (for electrical components) but the batteries themselves stay cool not even warm and since I got the charger I was never able to let it charge without a fan blowing directly on the back.
I know the charger is legit because I used the scratch off to get the warranty number and verified that it was infact a genuine charger from Nitecore.










The heat is generally around the area demarcated above however I use the cable input on the opposite side and not the 12v dc 1a adapter side.

Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/1/18)

I have the exact same model. They do seem to run a little hot in that spot.

Been using mine for 2 months now and no problems at all. I charge up to four 20700 cells at times.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Seems to be normal according to some overseas forums and reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Mine gets hot as well but so far no issues. 

To deviate a bit if you don’t mind, I get a red light on the charging bay when I charge one of my LG’s. It charges up fine but there’s a red light at the top and it doesn’t happen with my other batteries. Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/1/18)

If you charge only 1 battery, you will get the red light. It charges at max amps then. Add 2 or more batteries and you will only get green lights on all the bays.
Charging rate also drops as you add more batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (17/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mine gets hot as well but so far no issues.
> 
> To deviate a bit if you don’t mind, I get a red light on the charging bay when I charge one of my LG’s. It charges up fine but there’s a red light at the top and it doesn’t happen with my other batteries. Any thoughts?



The red light indicates it's charging at max amperage (1 Amp IIRC). When you add another battery, the amperage is split between the bays, so each gets 0.5 Amps until charged. Does this answer your question?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/1/18)

CntrlAltDel said:


> So I've been charging my Sony VTC5 in my Nitecore i4 New charger for a couple of weeks and since I got it I noticed that the charger would get abnormally hot (for electrical components) but the batteries themselves stay cool not even warm and since I got the charger I was never able to let it charge without a fan blowing directly on the back.
> I know the charger is legit because I used the scratch off to get the warranty number and verified that it was infact a genuine charger from Nitecore.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think you're good. My charger gets worringly warm too, but 18 months down the line and no issues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Thanks to you both. Just thought it was odd. 

Haven’t really paid much attention to my chargers over the years!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BubiSparks (17/1/18)

Totally normal. See review and Infra Red photos during operation here: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Nitecore Intellicharger new i4 2017 UK.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/1/18)

I've had the same experience with the New i4.
Been using it for about 15 months and so far no problems.
I won an XTAR Dragon 4 bay charger in a competition and this thing is super cool while charging, my hand feels like an oven compared to it.

.


----------



## Dreadside (17/1/18)

I have a i8, i4 and a D2 all of them get hot. D2 not so much but still bloody hot.


----------



## BubiSparks (17/1/18)

Nitecore have their power supply built in. Most other chargers use a wall wart. That's why they run hotter.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

